# Festplatte retten



## Dark Iron Guard (12. Juni 2010)

Hi,

Wie es schon die Überschrift besagt, ist meine Samsung Spin Point F3 1TB  Festplatte hinüber. 

Das passierte nach dem Hardware Umbau, ohne sie zu beschädigen habe ich  sie wieder in den neuen PC eingebaut und plötzlich gab sie  klackergeräusche von sich, wurde im Bios erkannt, aber unter windows  nicht. In einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen, dass  man sie in die  Tiefkühltruhe legen kann und se danach wieder gehen kann, leider brachte  dies keinerlei Erfolg . Das schlimme ist nun habe  ich einen *Datenverlust von fast 900GB wichtigen Daten*
Die Festplatte habe ich mit ca.10 Kühlakkus in eine Kühltasche gelegt.
Also eine ganze Nacht mit Rettungsversuchen an meinen 2. PC verbracht, ohne Erfolg.

Wie kann ich die selbst reparieren?
Was schätzt ihr wie teuer eine Datenrettungsfirma sein wird?

Denkt ihr die Datenrettungsfirma gibt die persönlichen Daten weiter oder geht mit denen nicht vertraulich um?


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Juni 2010)

lol. der tipp mit der TK hab ich noch nie gehört 
sie wird im bios noch erkannt sagtest du?
Probier mal, sie an einem anderen rechner als sleeve Platte zu verbinden, und schau ob sie erkannt wird. wenn ja kannste ja deine daten sichern. wie sieht dass den aus wenn du dein rechner startest? kommt da ne meldung wie ,,a disc read error occured" oder ,,fehler beim lesen des datenträgers"?


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (12. Juni 2010)

Braucht ewig zum erkennen, unter Arbeitsplatz wird sie bei 2 Rechnern nicht erkennt.
Läuft eh als sleeve, falls ich unter dem Begriff slave das richtige verstehe. 
Ich habe schon so gut wie alles ausgetestet, muss ein mechanischer defekt sein, daher interessiert mich wie die Datenrettungsfirmen mit den Daten umgehen?
Sind SATA Festplatten.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Juni 2010)

datenrettung ist meines wissens nach sehr teuer  schreibe vielleicht mal samsung an, ob das ne garantiesache is ?
generell sollte man immer seine daten ab und zu sichern, am besten auf ner externen platte  kosten ja nich die welt. Ich habe auch schon mal wegen eines fehlers auf der platte komplett formatieren müssen, war ich froh das meine daten einigermassen gesichert waren^^


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (12. Juni 2010)

Einschicken(Garantie) möchte ich sie nicht, da ich die Daten dringend brauche!


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Juni 2010)

ja aber wenn die platte defekt ist, kannst die daten sowieso selber nicht mehr retten. Und dann besser einschicken als gar nichts zu machen. Frag samsung einfach mal, ob sie sie dir retten können  fragen kostet nichts


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (12. Juni 2010)

Ok ich habe gerade ne E-Mail geschrieben.


----------



## Cosaks (12. Juni 2010)

Hi,

steck die Platte mal in den Backofen so bei 60 Grad. Danach sollte die Festplatte kurzzeitig wieder funktionieren bis sie wieder abgekühlt ist, also immer schrittweise Daten sichern. Hatte mal das selbe problem und hat super geklappt.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (12. Juni 2010)

Cosaks schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> steck die Platte mal in den Backofen so bei 60 Grad. Danach sollte die Festplatte kurzzeitig wieder funktionieren bis sie wieder abgekühlt ist, also immer schrittweise Daten sichern. Hatte mal das selbe problem und hat super geklappt.



 der war gut  oder ernst gemeint? Kannst du mir mal schreiben mit welchen Einstellungen du den AMD Phenom 1090T stabil @ 4,2ghz gebracht hast?


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Juni 2010)

lass ja die finger von so tipps wie TK oder backofen. das ist völliger humbuk. dam achste dann auch noch den antrieb und den rest der platte vollends kaputt! warte jetzt erst mal die mail von samsung ab


----------



## riedochs (13. Juni 2010)

Wenn kann dir wahrscheinlich nur noch ein Datenrettungsunternehmen helfen, was bei 900GB ziemlich teuer wird.


----------



## Cosaks (13. Juni 2010)

Dark Iron Guard schrieb:


> der war gut  oder ernst gemeint? Kannst du mir mal schreiben mit welchen Einstellungen du den AMD Phenom 1090T stabil @ 4,2ghz gebracht hast?




War schon erst gemeint, hat bei mir super geklappt.
Aber mach doch was du willst...

Meinen 1090T hab ich ganz easy auf 4,2 ghz bekommen, spannung hoch, Multi hoch und Wakü druff


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (13. Juni 2010)

Cosaks schrieb:


> War schon erst gemeint, hat bei mir super geklappt.
> Aber mach doch was du willst...
> 
> Meinen 1090T hab ich ganz easy auf 4,2 ghz bekommen, spannung hoch, Multi hoch und Wakü druff



Ein bischen genauer beschreiben welche OC Einstellungen du eingestellt hast, wäre es nicht schlecht (welche spannung, multi, fsb ram, nb usw)? kannst auch da reinschreiben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/104034-probleme-bei-amd-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-oc.html

Wie lange hast du die Festplatte in den Backofen? (Deinen Bild nach zu urteilen, kennst du dich mit Hardware, hohe Temps und Essen ja gut aus) aber viel kann eh nicht mehr kaputt gehen. Nachdem ich das versucht habe und nach der E-Mail geschaut habe, werde ich die Platte mal zu einen kostenlosen Preisvorschlag zu einer Datenrettungsfirma wegschicken.


----------



## riedochs (13. Juni 2010)

Lass das mit dem Backofen. Wenn du noch mehr zerstörst als jetzt schon defekt ist ist vielleicht alles verloren.


----------



## Cosaks (13. Juni 2010)

Dark Iron Guard schrieb:


> Ein bischen genauer beschreiben welche OC Einstellungen du eingestellt hast, wäre es nicht schlecht (welche spannung, multi, fsb ram, nb usw)? kannst auch da reinschreiben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...4-probleme-bei-amd-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-oc.html
> 
> Wie lange hast du die Festplatte in den Backofen? (Deinen Bild nach zu urteilen, kennst du dich mit Hardware, hohe Temps und Essen ja gut aus) aber viel kann eh nicht mehr kaputt gehen. Nachdem ich das versucht habe und nach der E-Mail geschaut habe, werde ich die Platte mal zu einen kostenlosen Preisvorschlag zu einer Datenrettungsfirma wegschicken.





Ne halbe Stunde bei 60 Grad sollte reichen, 60 Grad was ist das schon?
Da kannste nix kaputt machen, vllt hatte ich Glück ,aber die Festplatte lief dann wieder an, für ca 15 min ging sie ohne Probleme.
Dann nochmal in den Backofen und den Prozedere wiederholen...
So kannste Stück für Stück deine Daten sichern, fals es klappt


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Juni 2010)

toll, wegen (fragwürdigen) 10 mintuen die garantie auch noch riskieren. Das ist völliger humbuk, ab 60° ist die garantie weg, 60° sind die vom hersteller angegebene höchsttemp. hat sich samsung schon gemeldet?


----------



## Jared566 (14. Juni 2010)

Hast du es schon mit Linux versucht? Nur weil sie unter Windows nicht erkannt wird, heißt es nicht, dass das auch unter Linux der Fall sein muss 

Ansonsten: Datenrettungsfirmen sind verdammt teuer, für 900Gb schätze ich mal grob so 1000 - 2000€ . Aber genaues kann ich dir leider nicht sagen 

Mfg Jared


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (19. Juni 2010)

Im Backofen bei 50 Grad erwärmt, brachte keinen Erfolg.
Festplatte wurde wie bisher mit USB Adabter wieder im BIOS erkannt, nach Neustart auch vom Betriebssystem aber nur als Festplatte ohne Größe und Bezeichnung, die sich nicht öffnete (lädt in Endlosschleife).
Mit verscheidenen Rettungs DVD (bei der Computer Bild Notfall DVD war Linux drauf) wurde sie auch nicht erkannt.

Samsung hatte das geschrieben:

[...]vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Informationen zur Datenrettung erhalten Sie auf folgender Seite:

SAMSUNG Semiconductor - support - hdd odd

Bei weiteren Fragen können Sie uns gern kontaktieren.

Daraufhin habe ich bei Recovery Labs angefragt.
Die schrieben:
Preis	Preisnachlass	ANGEBOT FÜR SIE ALS SAMSUNG KUNDEN
800,00 €	30%	560,00 €
 Details bezüglich der MwSt. entnehmen Sie bitte den Bedingungen.

Speichermedium für die Datenübertragung


[ ] Externe Festplatte 250Gb: 75 €
[ ] Externe Festplatte 500Gb: 95 €
[ ] Externe Festplatte 1Tb: 180 €

[ ] Ich akzeptiere den Kostenvoranschlag und die Bedingungen der Dienstleistung (pdf).

Unterschrift:[...]

Aber bei denen weiß ich nicht ob der Preis schon sicher ist?

Bei  CBL Datenrettung habe ich auch shcon angefragt die schrieben: 

[...]leider ist es für uns sehr schwierig, per Ferndiagnose eine Preisermittlung
zu machen. Deshalb sind  auch die Diagnose und der Kostenvoranschlag für unsere Kunden kostenlos. Die Spanne liegt zwischen 600 Euro und 2500 Euro, je nach Aufwand der benötigt wird um wieder an die Daten zu kommen( nicht nach Datenmenge). Sie haben jedoch KEIN Kostenrisiko: Sie bekommen einen schriftlichen Kostenvoranschlag. Erst wenn Sie diesen genehmigt haben, wird die Datenrettung gestartet, sollte Sie diesen ablehnen weil er Ihnen zu teuer ist, so entstehen Ihnen keinerlei Kosten ( Außer Rücksendekosten für Ihr Medium in Höhe von EUR 12 – sofern Sie dieses zurück haben möchten.)  
Gleiches gilt, wenn es uns nicht gelingen sollte , Ihre Daten wieder herzustellen.[...] 

Data Recovery schreibt:
[...] die Möglichkeiten einer Datenrettung hängen von verschiedenen Faktoren ab.
Wie voll ist die Festplatte beschrieben worden? 
Wie viele Daten werden von der Festplatte benötigt? 
Wie stark ist die Festplatte beschädigt?
Sind an der Festplatte schon Änderungen vorgenommen worden?
Letztendlich können wir nur bei uns im Labor eine genaue Diagnose durchführen. Diese Erstdiagnose ist für Sie kostenlos.
Zusammen mit dem Diagnoseergebnis erhalten Sie den Kostenvoranschlag:
Sofern die Magnetscheiben nicht beschädigt sind, liegen die Kosten i.d.R. zwischen 300,00 und 800,00 Euro. Kommt es zum Datenrettungsauftrag entstehen Ihnen nur dann Kosten, wenn die von Ihnen gesuchten Daten tatsächlich rekonstruiert werden können[...]


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (20. September 2010)

Weiß jemand wie man eine Festplatte repariert? Ich möchte es einfach mal versuchen, habe eh nichts mehr zu verlieren, das ich sie nicht einschicken/zur Reperatur möchte.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. September 2010)

mit speziellem werkzeug werden die vorhandenen plattenberreiche abgetastet und die daten gelesen, dabei kann je nachdem auch restmagnetismus der defekten sektoren ermittelt und weggeschrieben werden. hardware dazu geht ab x tausend € los, frag mich nicht nach genauen einzelheiten 
in der theorie kannst du versuchen das du die platter in nem reinraum von platte a nach platte b (baugleich) transplantierst. ich für mich selber schätze die chancen das sowas privat funktioniert und lauffähig ist irgendwo im 0,000x promille bereich ein (hab mal nen guide zum modding von festplatten mit guckfenstern und dem entsprechendem vakuum verlust gelesen) ,ka, wenn man mit den plattern selber hantieren muss ist das risio wohl unkalkulierbar, ma abgesehen davon das bei oberflächendefekt der platter die normale platte b keine verbesserung zu platte a bringen dürfte, da die technik immer noch die selbe ist und entsprechend 'gröber' als bei profesioneller hardware  ....


----------



## AchtBit (21. September 2010)

Wenn sie mehrfach klack, nach dem Einschalten, dann hast schlechte Karten. Meistens ist das ein Zeichen für 'Head Crash'. Der Abrieb auf den Plattern verhindert das Einlenken der Köpfe.

Von allen Versagern, die teuerste Recovery Anforderung. Hier kannst ne Vorab Diagnose stellen.

http://datacent.com/hard_drive_sounds.php

P.S. Ich weis jetzt woran meine letzten beiden hdd s verreckt sind. 2. häufigster WD Mangel. 'Firmware nicht mehr lesbar' 

Zuguterletzt verhält sich meinE 2,5 " WD Scorpio genau wie dort beschrieben. Toll, Die ganze Serie hat ne Krankheit in der Steuerelektronik, die sie anfällig gegen 'Head Crash' Situation macht.

Das wäre dann die 4. WD Platte in 2,5 Jahren und somit dann definitv meine letzt HD von WD


----------



## Lexx (21. September 2010)

> Denkt ihr die Datenrettungsfirma gibt die persönlichen Daten weiter





Dark Iron Guard schrieb:


> das ich sie nicht einschicken/zur Reperatur möchte.


was zu verbergen..?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (21. September 2010)

ich hab mehrere western digital platten mit denen ich zufrieden bin, habe selber schon 5 oder 6 ibm platten durchgenudelt und würd niemals mehr ne hdd von ibm kaufen, kumpel hat mit beiden herstellern nur gute erfahrung, bei dem verreckten aber in nem jahr 3 samsung platten woraufhin er die nicht mehr kauft ....
jedem halt seine erfahrung mit festplatten 
wichtige daten hab ich nun auf nem 1 tb raid 1 mit ner wd und ner samsung spinpoint


----------



## AchtBit (21. September 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich hab mehrere western digital platten mit denen ich zufrieden bin, habe selber schon 5 oder 6 ibm platten durchgenudelt und würd niemals mehr ne hdd von ibm kaufen, kumpel hat mit beiden herstellern nur gute erfahrung, bei dem verreckten aber in nem jahr 3 samsung platten woraufhin er die nicht mehr kauft ....
> jedem halt seine erfahrung mit festplatten
> wichtige daten hab ich nun auf nem 1 tb raid 1 mit ner wd und ner samsung spinpoint



Geh mal auf die Seite. Die anfälligsten Serien, sind natürlich genau mein saudämliche Wahl gewesen. 4 WDs und bei drei davon in die Kacke gelangt. Modell 4 zeigt auch ein anderes Verhalten. Die Spindel scheuert, aber wie. Ist aber kein Standard Schwachpunkt von WDs. 




cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> mit speziellem werkzeug werden die  vorhandenen plattenberreiche abgetastet und die daten gelesen, dabei  kann je nachdem auch restmagnetismus der defekten sektoren ermittelt und  weggeschrieben werden. hardware dazu geht ab x tausend € los, frag mich  nicht nach genauen einzelheiten
> in der theorie kannst du versuchen das du die platter in nem reinraum  von platte a nach platte b (baugleich) transplantierst. ich für mich  selber schätze die chancen das sowas privat funktioniert und lauffähig  ist irgendwo im 0,000x promille bereich ein (hab mal nen guide zum  modding von festplatten mit guckfenstern und dem entsprechendem vakuum  verlust gelesen) ,ka, wenn man mit den plattern selber hantieren muss  ist das risio wohl unkalkulierbar, ma abgesehen davon das bei  oberflächendefekt der platter die normale platte b keine verbesserung zu  platte a bringen dürfte, da die technik immer noch die selbe ist und  entsprechend 'gröber' als bei profesioneller hardware  ....



100% Reinraum, sonst 0,0000% Chance die Platte zum Laufen zu bringen. 1 Makro Staubkorn entspricht exakt des Ausmasses eines Head Crash.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (21. September 2010)

die Festplatte F3 HD 103 SJ ging auch bei einem Kumpel auch schon 2 mal kaputt.


----------

